# urine on female's legs



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I spent 5 min deciding what to name this thread...it all sounds so gross. I did a search but didn't see where this has been addressed. Do other people have this problem?

Lately I've been noticing that when Tessa pees she's peeing on her legs, one in particular. She's in full coat. One yellow leg isn't a good look. not to mention that she is on all our furniture.

Oh, and yesterday her poo got totally stuck in her hair. Fun, fun. Especially when she tried to scoot it off in the grass but managed to simply smear it everywhere.

Is there a sanitary trim that would prevent this? Or do I need to trim the hair on her legs? 

Obviously popping her in the tub every time she pees is getting tiresome. I'm seriously considering a puppy cut for the first time but she has such a beautiful coat I hate to do it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, I had that problem with Pablo too for about 2 weeks. He would directly pee against his front left leg. ARGH. So every time he peed, I was standing there with a wet paper towel ready to clean the mess. In his case I believe it was due to the length of his Schniedel-hair that had been cut for the neutering. Now that it's a little longer we don't have the issue anymore. Do females have that hair too??? Oh and the poop butt...weird...we had the same exact problem at the same time with the pee problem.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think there is a hygeine trim that they can do to help eleminate this problem. I will have to get more info on it though...but I think they just trim the hair around the pee area and poo area. I will get back with ya and let ya know for sure. I am sure you will get more advice from others as well!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Maryam, yes, females have that hair too :biggrin1: and hers isn't trimmed. Her pee leg is a back one, lol.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Depending on how she is getting it on her legs, you can do a little trimming of the hair around the vulva, and make sure you still leave some hair that will help direct the urine. You may also need to trim the hair a little on the inside of her back legs. Does she squat or lift a leg? Since you said it is on one leg in particular, I wondered if she's squatting and lifting one. In that case, you may just need to help retrain her to squat evenly.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, she has this odd crooked squat, where she kind of splays one leg out and supports most of her weight on the other leg. So, yeah, this is the leg that is getting all the pee.

So, how in the world do you train a dog to squat evenly?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have had this battle with Belle my marker for sometime. At home she is fine but after a walk, she always has to have a leg bath. The more we are out, the higher her leg comes (she is like a Rockette!) Her wick is long too but I think she is just so excited to mark!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know if you can train them to squat _easily_, but it would just be done with a gentle hip correction when she squats to urinate. That would be simple enough to do if you came up behind her as she found her place to eliminate.

I have one that squats & lifts her leg, but thankfully she doesn't pee on her leg. When she was younger we had a few little accidents like that, so maybe your gal will just get it right as she matures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, I have no experience, but want to say I am amazed that there are answers!!! yes, leg washes would get old real fast.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

i am going through this with Tito. He keeps peeing on his belly and front leg somehow. Its gross. I think his piss wick needs to grow longer and it will direct it down (I hope!). But the front leg? I mean come on!

Carmen lifts a leg and squats and does not get it on her legs. Her piss wick can be short or long, so I have no idea about that.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

JanB said:


> Kimberly, she has this odd crooked squat, where she kind of splays one leg out and supports most of her weight on the other leg. So, yeah, this is the leg that is getting all the pee.
> 
> So, how in the world do you train a dog to squat evenly?


LOL this is exactly how Mirabel pees too. I vote for not getting her a puppy cut. I love her coat and am jealous of it! She is so soft and beautiful.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

anneks said:


> LOL this is exactly how Mirabel pees too. I vote for not getting her a puppy cut. I love her coat and am jealous of it! She is so soft and beautiful.


Anne, you're so sweet. But jeez she's getting oto be high maintenance, lol! How funny that so many Havs pee this way


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

I've read this is one of the online forum:

"It is not unusual for Maltese to stain yellow on their feet from urine, mud and other things. A good formula to remove this yellow color is one made of 50% liquid Woolite and 50% human hair peroxide (20 volume), dilute this 50% with water, add a little conditioning shampoo. Shampoo this mixture into the stained portion of the coat and let remain for 3 to 5 minutes. Wash out and shampoo and condition as normal."

I wonder will it work on havanese


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> Kimberly, she has this odd crooked squat, where she kind of splays one leg out and supports most of her weight on the other leg. So, yeah, this is the leg that is getting all the pee.
> 
> *So, how in the world do you train a dog to squat evenly?*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

